# Looking For A Business Partner



## funnellbrothersbrewery (23/5/11)

G'day Guys
I'm looking for someone that has some experience in the beer industry and would like to become a partner with me in new unique beer company. Basically I've come up with an idea that i believe would do great in Australia. I've been doing some research and discovered only 1 company that actually creates this beer and they are based in the USA. I'm still in very early stages of development and have decided it would be a good idea to get someone else with abit of experience and knowledge of the beer industry to help me establish the company, This new beer is somewhat unique and the desired person would have to have an open mind and be willing to stray from the tradition beer approach, think along the lines of the very successful low Carb & Lime infused beers (that's all i can say without spilling the beans to much), if this seems like something you might be interested in then drop me a line at [email protected], this is a great opportunity for anyone that has considered creating there own beer company. I'm located in Perth, and would be great if your were to but not essential.


----------



## ben_sa (23/5/11)

Reported...just in case


----------



## Acasta (23/5/11)

I hope its a super clean lager with caffeine in it.


----------



## argon (23/5/11)

Acasta said:


> I hope its a super clean lager with caffeine in it.


Moonshot FTW... Terrible idea.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/11)

Lager and lime was always a great leg opener when I was in my 20s in the UK. Probably call it "legopener?" Why not. 

Probably works great on goats as well


----------



## Camo1234 (23/5/11)

funnellbrothersbrewery said:


> G'day Guys
> I'm looking for someone that has some experience in the beer industry and would like to become a partner with me in new unique beer company. Basically I've come up with an idea that i believe would do great in Australia. I've been doing some research and discovered only 1 company that actually creates this beer and they are based in the USA. I'm still in very early stages of development and have decided it would be a good idea to get someone else with abit of experience and knowledge of the beer industry to help me establish the company, This new beer is somewhat unique and the desired person would have to have an open mind and be willing to stray from the tradition beer approach, think along the lines of the very successful low Carb & Lime infused beers (that's all i can say without spilling the beans to much), if this seems like something you might be interested in then drop me a line at [email protected], this is a great opportunity for anyone that has considered creating there own beer company. I'm located in Perth, and would be great if your were to but not essential.




Where do I send my $25K to get in on this idea? 

Do I also help a refugee flee his waring country with my money?


----------



## jasonharley (23/5/11)

funnellbrothersbrewery said:


> G'day Guys
> I'm looking for someone that has some experience in the beer industry and would like to become a partner with me in new unique beer company. Basically I've come up with an idea that i believe would do great in Australia. I've been doing some research and discovered only 1 company that actually creates this beer and they are based in the USA. I'm still in very early stages of development and have decided it would be a good idea to get someone else with abit of experience and knowledge of the beer industry to help me establish the company, This new beer is somewhat unique and the desired person would have to have an open mind and be willing to stray from the tradition beer approach, think along the lines of the very successful low Carb & Lime infused beers (that's all i can say without spilling the beans to much), if this seems like something you might be interested in then drop me a line at [email protected], this is a great opportunity for anyone that has considered creating there own beer company. I'm located in Perth, and would be great if your were to but not essential.




Interesting ..... I am doing a MBA and have focussed on new business opportunities in brewing .... i'll chat offline


cheers 5 eyes


----------



## Sully (23/5/11)

Can you wait until my long lost relative in Zimbabwe, who is a King, give me the $1M he owes me because I sent him $25K to help him move funds around to get it out of the country. It should be coming through any day by now...


----------



## fcmcg (23/5/11)

Now when I first read this post , i said to SWMBO , this bloke is gonna get flamed ...fancy wanting to find business partners ( selling a lime infused -low carb beer ) on a homebrew web site...and look  He's being poked at lol
And to the OP..please learn the difference between their , there and maybe even they're ....and that goes for a few others I won't mention lol


----------



## khendrickson (23/5/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Now when I first read this post , i said to SWMBO , this bloke is gonna get flamed ...fancy wanting to find business partners ( selling a lime infused -low carb beer ) on a homebrew web site...and look  He's being poked at lol




Something tells me before he/she posted... they would have thought about it. I mean I think some beer company in Australia already makes a crappy lime or a lemon infused beer.


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/11)

I hope you aren't referring to Radler. As I posted above lager and lime is a brilliant legopener. I tried a six pack of Radler when it first came out and I got a chubby.


----------



## manticle (23/5/11)

So it opened _your_ legs Bribie?

Not sure that's what I want in a beer.


----------



## khendrickson (23/5/11)

BribieG said:


> I hope you aren't referring to Radler. As I posted above lager and lime is a brilliant legopener. I tried a six pack of Radler when it first came out and I got a chubby.




Nope don't think it was Radler.


----------



## fcmcg (23/5/11)

BribieG said:


> I hope you aren't referring to Radler. As I posted above lager and lime is a brilliant legopener. I tried a six pack of Radler when it first came out and I got a chubby.


Oh Bribie , your so klassy lol


----------



## goomboogo (23/5/11)

The OP states, "I've been doing some research and discovered only 1 company that actually creates this beer and they are based in the USA". There is a thread along the lines of, 'what's the worst beer you've ever tried'. Someone mentioned a beer that was a mixture of beer and clamato. This is what the industry needs; more beer with tomato and clams in it. There may be a reason why only one company made such an attempt. Good luck with your venture.


----------



## pimpsqueak (23/5/11)

goomboogo said:


> The OP states, "I've been doing some research and discovered only 1 company that actually creates this beer and they are based in the USA". There is a thread along the lines of, 'what's the worst beer you've ever tried'. Someone mentioned a beer that was a mixture of beer and clamato. This is what the industry needs; more beer with tomato and clams in it. There may be a reason why only one company made such an attempt. Good luck with your venture.



Mmmm, Clamato :icon_drool2: 
Screw the lime infused low carb crap and make an Australian Clamato clone so I can drink Caesars every day!


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/11)

(archaic 1970s terminology alert)

Perfect tie-up. Give her some Radler then spear the bearded clam. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## pimpsqueak (23/5/11)

BribieG said:


> (archaic 1970s terminology alert)
> 
> Perfect tie-up. Give her some Radler then spear the bearded clam.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


 :lol: 

Ok, I'm sold. Where do I sign up and is a blank cheque ok?


----------



## TmC (23/5/11)

I think these days they would mostly be bald, but very true either way :lol:


----------



## Sully (23/5/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Mmmm, Clamato :icon_drool2:
> Screw the lime infused low carb crap and make an Australian Clamato clone so I can drink Caesars every day!



What about Tomacco?


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/11)

TmC said:


> I think these days they would mostly be bald, but very true either way :lol:


You young men don't know what you are missing, it's a heavenly growl


----------



## TmC (23/5/11)

BribieG said:


> You young men don't know what you are missing, it's a heavenly growl
> 
> View attachment 45932



I need another beer to wash down my vomit. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/11)

jools is a convert :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/11)

did we derail the thread yet?


----------



## haysie (23/5/11)

your a cruel man bribie, legopeners in Australia were always called Fosters in my day of legopening


----------



## TmC (23/5/11)

BribieG said:


> jools is a convert :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 45933


 
This is almost better than the williamswarn topic :lol: Polenta anyone?


----------



## Bribie G (23/5/11)

Now your'e talking man stuff. :icon_drunk:


----------



## DU99 (23/5/11)

everyone to there own..hope the lager is better than other's have tried with


----------



## michael_aussie (23/5/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> And to the OP..please learn the difference between their , there and maybe even they're ....and that goes for a few others I won't mention lol


wow ferg.. your a tough bugger ,.... just joking i mean you're a tough bugger....



haysie said:


> your a cruel man bribie, legopeners in Australia were always called Fosters in my day of legopening


careful haysie... ferg will be on to you as well... 

I thought cruisers were leg openers??? girls who drink Fosters.. don't need to drink to open their legs


----------



## Sully (23/5/11)

haysie said:


> your a cruel man bribie, legopeners in Australia were always called Fosters in my day of legopening





Passion Pop and Spumanti were good leg openers as well....


----------



## haysie (23/5/11)

Sully said:


> Passion Pop and Spumanti were good leg openers as well....



They wernt legopeners Sull, they were date drugs!


----------



## funnellbrothersbrewery (23/5/11)

Haha, wow you guys reply quick, i was expecting to wait week and maybe have one or two people add a comment, as for the scamming part, as much as i would love all your money, that's far from what this is about, merely just an idea that i would like to try and get off the ground. SO no need for any credit card details as It will be funded by me, and perhaps over investors if it eventuates into more than just a pipe dream. If the guys that created skinnyblonde can do it i figure i can give it a crack too, cheers
And im pretty sure you solidly manged to de-rail the thread


----------



## funnellbrothersbrewery (23/5/11)

Oh and the idea isn't low carb lime infused beer, i said think along the lines, it's a completely new beer idea similar to those ones, when they were new.


----------



## haysie (23/5/11)

funnellbrothersbrewery said:


> Haha, wow you guys reply quick,
> And im pretty sure you solidly manged to de-rail the thread



Yeppers :lol:
edit. You had replies stating via PM, go with those.


----------



## funnellbrothersbrewery (23/5/11)

goomboogo said:


> The OP states, "I've been doing some research and discovered only 1 company that actually creates this beer and they are based in the USA". There is a thread along the lines of, 'what's the worst beer you've ever tried'. Someone mentioned a beer that was a mixture of beer and clamato. This is what the industry needs; more beer with tomato and clams in it. There may be a reason why only one company made such an attempt. Good luck with your venture.


DAMN, you mean the tomato and clam beers has been down as well, that was my second choice business idea!!!


----------



## haysie (23/5/11)

funnellbrothersbrewery said:


> DAMN, you mean the tomato and clam beers has been down as well, that was my second choice business idea!!!



Lads got humour :super: That must be good for beer and here.


----------



## hendog88 (23/5/11)

haysie said:


> Lads got humour :super: That must be good for beer and here.



He wasnt gonna make it out alive if he didnt have it!


----------



## black_labb (24/5/11)

funnellbrothersbrewery said:


> I've been doing some research and discovered only 1 company that actually creates this beer and they are based in the USA.



Well I had a long conversation about the beer industry and where things were going. I think he wanted to be sure that I was legitimately interested but I was interested to hear the point of view on the industry from a business perspective over a beer entusiast's point of view. After chatting for a while we spoke about the business plan which sounded very well thought through. After that he told me the product concept he was looking for. My response was "Just because the americans do it doesnt mean you can deep fry beer!!!!!"

Sorry for spilling the beans mate, but It just cant be done.


----------



## RobH (24/5/11)

Ok then, how about deep fried Mars Beers? :unsure:


----------



## Wolfy (24/5/11)

I thought it was the Scot's who first deep-fried mars bars ... and look at what they (Brewdog) are already doing with beer.


----------



## joshuahardie (24/5/11)

deep fried beer eh
maybe it is the pizza beer concoction


<grabs popcorn>
subscribed cause i wanna see where this is heading.


----------



## brett mccluskey (24/5/11)

Wolfy said:


> I thought it was the Scot's who first deep-fried mars bars ... and look at what they (Brewdog) are already doing with beer.





Deep fried Mars Bars..mmmm


----------



## brett mccluskey (24/5/11)

Is this what he was on about? http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/fo...d-in-Texas.html


----------



## fawnroux (24/5/11)

funnellbrothersbrewery said:


> DAMN, you mean the tomato and clam beers has been down as well, that was my second choice business idea!!!



Try Moreton Bay Bugs instead. Give it an Aussie twist


----------



## QldKev (24/5/11)

I would be intrested in trying it  

When we go out for dinner I normally don't get a desert cause I find most offerings don't go well with a beer. 

The only problem with this concept is what is to stop every place making them? I think you could protect your exact recipe, but if everyone makes a version using their products then it's all over red rover.

QldKev


----------



## Malted (24/5/11)

QldKev said:


> I would be intrested in trying it



Think deep fried ice cream or mars bars. Freeze the beer then batter and cook it. A regular ice cube tray would be an ideal size, maybe 3/4 filled. Maybe batter then roll in coconut, freeze again, batter and roll in coconut again, freeze again and batter again before deep frying. It would need to be a beer full of flavour because obviously it is going to be flat.

Mmmm hot, flat and maybe stale beer flavoured, deep fried treat. Doesn't sound so good now that I think about it.

Ah it is a bakery, not a brewery he is wanting to start. Ah sorry maybe you have wrong forum? This one about brewing not baking.


----------



## brett mccluskey (24/5/11)

Malted said:


> Think deep fried ice cream or mars bars. Freeze the beer then batter and cook it. A regular ice cube tray would be an ideal size, maybe 3/4 filled. Maybe batter then roll in coconut, freeze again, batter and roll in coconut again, freeze again and batter again before deep frying. It would need to be a beer full of flavour because obviously it is going to be flat.
> 
> Mmmm hot, flat and maybe stale beer flavoured, deep fried treat. Doesn't sound so good now that I think about it.
> 
> Ah it is a bakery, not a brewery he is wanting to start. Ah sorry maybe you have wrong forum? This one about brewing not baking.


I couldn't see how that'd work personally.I'd think it'd end up like an Eis beer,water freezing on top and liquid underneath. :unsure: Probably a good thing too,much better just to drink it in the first place :lol:


----------



## Malted (24/5/11)

toper1 said:


> I couldn't see how that'd work personally.I'd think it'd end up like an Eis beer,water freezing on top and liquid underneath. :unsure: Probably a good thing too,much better just to drink it in the first place :lol:



Apparently beer will freeze, but because of the ethanol it has to be colder than water and may take longer. 

Random Googled:
"Adding ethanol to water will therefore depress the freezing point by 1.86 C per molar conc present. Doing the translation between molar and regular % by volume gives ... 
5% abv 1.6 mol% 3 C lower 10% abv 3.3 mol% 6 C lower 20% abv 7.2 mol% 13 C lower "


----------



## Supra-Jim (24/5/11)

For me, fresh baked pretzel on a plate, nice pint of beer in the glass, and let them combine in my stomach!

But back on topic, if it is the idea being thrown around, then it certainly lends itself to being copied. It also seems like the kind of concept that would best work as a mobile food stand at events (ala hot-dog stand or coffee cart). However, the presence of alcohol and subsequent licences and restrictions would make it difficult to operate.

Just my 2 c.

Cheers SJ


----------



## TasChris (24/5/11)

Malted said:


> Apparently beer will freeze, but because of the ethanol it has to be colder than water and may take longer.
> 
> Random Googled:
> "Adding ethanol to water will therefore depress the freezing point by 1.86 C per molar conc present. Doing the translation between molar and regular % by volume gives ...
> 5% abv 1.6 mol% 3 C lower 10% abv 3.3 mol% 6 C lower 20% abv 7.2 mol% 13 C lower "



Perhaps the idea is beer icy poles.

Try a Belgian on a stick or a Timothy Tailors Sunny Boy.


----------



## crozdog (24/5/11)

funnellbrothersbrewery said:


> If the guys that created skinnyblonde can do it i figure i can give it a crack too,



Mick Jonteef (CUB's head of R&D) developed Pure Blonde a few years back. He is a great guy with lots of experience and inductry knowledge. Sure he wasn't the 1st to develop lo carb beers, but he hit the market at the right time & had CUBs massive marketing behind him.

not saying you can't do it, but its a long hard road you're heading down with plenty of experienced competition (look at the number of lo carb beers that followed pure blonde).

hope you've got deep pockets to keep your head above water. Many micro brewers I've talked to reckon it is a slow way to go broke. Before investing any capital on plant etc develop your business plan and financial models - build 3 models conservative, best guess & aggressive - run with conservative - if you do better its a bonus. Do "what if" scenarios instead of thinking everything will go as planned. Research the market, the environment and your competition. what differentiates you/your product? what is your sustainable competitive advantage? Do a SWOT then develop Matching, converting, minimizing, and avoiding strategies eg How can strengths & opportunities be matched to create capabilities in serving customers' needs? Can weaknesses be converted into strengths? If not, how can weaknesses be minimised or avoided? Can threats be converted into opportunities? If not, how can threats be minimised or avoided?

good luck


----------



## TSMill (24/5/11)

Arginine vasopressin (AVP) is the hormone that suppresses urine production at night, and prevents (some of us) from wetting the bed or getting up all night to piss. If your idea is to sneak that into beer so we all have a fighting chance of getting home from the pub without facing a public urination charge then you may be onto something. 

Or maybe it is like Clear Pepsi, which was somehow worse than regular Pepsi. Fancy a VB Clear?


----------



## kelbygreen (24/5/11)

what I find most astonishing is there is a fried food competition, only in america lol


----------



## kymba (24/5/11)

TSMill said:


> Arginine vasopressin (AVP) is the hormone that suppresses urine production at night, and prevents (some of us) from wetting the bed or getting up all night to piss. If your idea is to sneak that into beer so we all have a fighting chance of getting home from the pub without facing a public urination charge then you may be onto something.
> 
> Or maybe it is like Clear Pepsi, which was somehow worse than regular Pepsi. Fancy a VB Clear?



can we make this at home on a hb scale? sorry couldn't be bothered with the google atm...pls tell me how to make this into a viable business


----------



## brett mccluskey (24/5/11)

kelbygreen said:


> what I find most astonishing is there is a fried food competition, only in america lol


Mmmm ..fried food ... :lol: http://FXcuisine.com/default.asp?tag=73&language=2


----------



## TasChris (24/5/11)

What about Viagra infused beer. 
Got to be the greatest idea ever had. May have to be a health warning or two.

Brewer's Droop changes to Brewer's Chub

Bar staff (pun intended) will be able to tell when you have had too many!!

Cheers
Chris


----------



## kymba (24/5/11)

brewer's club

would make it ok to send the missus out with a black eye...



TasChris said:


> What about Viagra infused beer.
> Got to be the greatest idea ever had. May have to be a health warning or two.
> 
> Brewer's Droop changes to Brewer's Chub


----------



## Wolfy (24/5/11)

TasChris said:


> Bar staff (pun intended) will be able to tell when you have had too many!!


Male or female?


----------



## proudscum (24/5/11)

been frying beer for years a la coopers sparkling ale beer batter,maybe i will try a trub fry up and see how the chooks like it.


----------



## Josh (26/5/11)




----------



## joshuahardie (26/5/11)

LOL

I knew you being the big BN fan would post that.

Gold


----------



## hsb (26/5/11)

TSMill said:


> Arginine vasopressin (AVP) is the hormone that suppresses urine production at night, and prevents (some of us) from wetting the bed or getting up all night to piss. If your idea is to sneak that into beer so we all have a fighting chance of getting home from the pub without facing a public urination charge then you may be onto something.
> 
> Or maybe it is like Clear Pepsi, which was somehow worse than regular Pepsi. Fancy a VB Clear?



This sounds like just about the worst beer idea I've heard!

You drink 10 pints of this beer with AVP which inhibits your need to 'break the seal' and 'move forwards' to sending the beer back to the soil.

So you get home with a bladder loaded with 10 pints of 'Bedwetter Bitter' primed and ready to arrive sometime before the sun, better hope you wake up before the AVP wears off.

I think bladder control and beer are best left as two seperate but related entities.


----------

